# prayers please..



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been with my boyfriend for almost a year and I have gotten to the point where his family is like family to me. Just recently his family has started to fall apart, his parents are fighting, with each other and with him and he doesn't even want to come home to visit them. I feel so helpless and since they were always such a close family its tearing all of us apart..if you could just pray that we all work things out i would really appreciate it.. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Sara...that is terrible and so stressful.... :hug: 

I pray ....that they work it out....and things turn around for the better...family issues aren't fun when they are bad....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Pam,
its definately taken its toll on me. I hate not knowing how to fix things.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I will be praying


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome Sara.... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

:hug: are greatly appreciated too..I'm kinda scared he hasn't come home all weekend. I'm sure he's safe but its so hard not to worry..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no.....  you have to be so stressed and at your wits end by now..... yes... I would think a big :hug: will help just a bit...at this point...but man.... you are going through so much...... Again... I pray... he returns to you safely and things will be OK.... :hug: ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks again, its all I can think about right now....I love him and all I want is for him to be happy and ok.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers that everything will work out. ray: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thank you :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel so bad for you....wish I could help more.... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

unfortunately no one can help  and tomorrow being valentines day really doesn't help...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh sara...that is terrible ...  again... I am so sorry.....it is going to be a hard day....  

I pray... he will show up with roses and say... he is sorry and make up.... ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah, his mom said my present is sitting at there house...but honestly I couldn't care less about a present I just want him to stop hurting and everybody to get along again...this is so hard..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying now...God take away the pain...and give the family happiness again... Sara needs the love and happiness that she deserves .....may God bless ... ray: 

I am so sad ...to see you so sad....  :hug: ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks Pam..I guess I'm just gonna have to wait it out at this point..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...you are in my thoughts and prayers.... :hug: ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

okay..he's back. Not exactly happy, but he is okay!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

See that Sara...power of prayer... ray: I am still praying.. that it will all be OK...see .....Valentines Day...may look a little brighter.... Hoping it all works out...hang in there... I am on your side girl... :hi5: :hug: ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yes, a little but if we werent fighting it would be a lot better...we will see what happens! Thanks, its always nice to have someone on your side


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem Sara.... :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, Sara. Adding my prayers, too, that there is peace between you two and between them. Blessings to you!


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

The power of prayer is so awesome... Father, we ask for your blessing upon this family...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry Sara, I hope things get better for everyone. Thoughts and prayers going out your way!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, for now we are all good. :hug: He appologized and we all made up..not to say it's all gonna go away now, but we seem to have it under control now.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm really worried about his mom now though..  She's so unhappy..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so glad....you two ...are back together.... :hug: 

I will pray... for his mother... to be happy....I am sorry.. she is so sad....  :hug: ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

we were never broken up but we had a lot to work through...thank you I just had a conversation with her and she has left me soo woried


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So...you had a disagreement... all relationships have them...
it is good ..to talk about it..... calmly...it helps... listen to one another ...try to compromise...and things go so much smoother... Always remember ...what we say in anger ...we can never take back...so the hurt is still there....never go to bed angry...life is to short.... if there is alot of love...you can get past it.... :hug: 

As to his mom...glad she can talk to you openly about things....be there for her....she sounds like ...she needs it.... as well as your boyfriend ... ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah, me and him are fine we have been through worse it was just a little argument and they happen to everybody. I'm there for all of them always and they know that...but I can feel the tention and i hate it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully.... they can get through it.....soon.... :hug: ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah...i hope so


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just try to remember to leave it in the Lords hands and he will take care of everything. 

I will pray that all this will make you all stronger. :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thank you...what doesnt kill you makes you stronger..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you've got that right.... :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah  I know it will all work out in one way or another...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep...have faith.... :hug: :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

trying to.. :hug: not the easiest thing in the world...thats for sure.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Im praying for your family, I know its hard but we all go through the tough times, if it wasn't for the those times we wouldn't enjoy the sunshiny happy times nearly enough, I'm going through some stuff on the family front right now myself so understand that it really hard to see those we love hurting and not be able to fix it.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks things seem to be getting better for everyone here right now..he is supposedly giving me a gift today hehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> .he is supposedly giving me a gift today hehe


Aww...that would be nice......  glad things ...are alright.... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah he got me the sutest little teddy bear  and I talked with his mom for a long ime today...for now everything is the way it was. Hoping it all stays good :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet....  :thumb: 


Sounds great.... I'm so happy for you... and the family.. :hi5:  :thumb: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Pam!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

:hug: :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink:  :laugh:


----------

